# White Ink is a pain to peel on Forever Dark Transfers



## tmausler (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm using a OKI 920 WT printer to print on forever laser dark transfers. Every other color works well but the White is always a problem. it will never peel correctly. I have the pressure and temp set perfectly. help


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Explain your process for knowing you have the correct pressure and temperature.

Don't say "that's what the gauges say".


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

I think I know what you are talking about. However if you use heavy pressure to transfer onto the shirt and heavy to seal it after it should work fine.

Once I cranked my pressure up the issue seems to be gone. I also peel fairly slow and I peel the transfer over its self as close I can to the garment.


----------

